# Sticky  2002 TSB Numbers for Spec V aliments



## relicstone (Dec 31, 2004)

Bulletins for 2002 Nissan-Datsun Sentra SE-R Spec V L4-2.5L DOHC MFI

Safety Recalls
TSB Number Issue Date TSB Title 

03-124 DEC 03 Recall - Engine Sensor Replacement 
03-112 DEC 03 Recall - ECM Case Modification 
03-070A SEP 03 Recall - Exhaust System Fire Hazard 
02-029 MAR 02 Recall - Floor Mat 
01-089 JAN 02 Recall - Headlamp Tamperproof Adjustment Caps Omitted 

Service Bulletins
TSB Number Issue Date TSB Title 


00-052C APR 04 Engine Controls - ECM Replacement Procedures 
03-093A MAR 04 Engine/Transmission - Precautions During R&R Procedure 
04-035 MAR 04 A/T - Abnormal Shifting 
04-004A MAR 04 Engine - No Start After Cold Soak 
04-018 FEB 04 Cooling System - Leaks/Overheating 
04-016 FEB 04 Alternator - Noise After Engine Shut-Down 
04-015 FEB 04 Engine Controls - Erratic Poor Idle Quality 
03-106 NOV 03 Engine - Drive Belt Tensioner Service Precautions 
00-006C OCT 03 Engine Controls - ECM Reprogramming 
99-022C AUG 03 Interior - Seat Belt Latch Plate Button Missing 
03-074 JUL 03 Lighting - Headlamp Fogging 
00-033A JUN 03 Brakes - Judder/Vibration Diagnosis/Repair 
03-033A JUN 03 Brakes - Noise/Judder/Abnormal Pedal Feel 
99-048H MAY 03 Battery - Testing/Equipment/Replacement Applications 
03-052 MAY 03 M/T - Shift Boot Damaged 
03-035 APR 03 Engine Controls - MIL ON/DTC's P0102/P1102 Stored 
03-005A FEB 03 A/C - Heater Case Doors Flapping Noise/Sticking 
03-015 FEB 03 M/T - Required Fluid 
99-020C FEB 03 Vehicle - Flat Towing Recommendations 
00-056B NOV 02 A/T - Mandatory Oil Cooler Cleaning 
99-063C NOV 02 Antitheft System - Description/Key Registration 
02-113 OCT 02 Engine Controls - Hard/No Start/Rough Idle When Freezing 
02-074A OCT 02 Lighting - Turn Signals Flash Too Quickly 
02-082 AUG 02 Engine Controls - MIL ON/Low Power/Poor Running 
02-068 JUN 02 Body - Water Leaks In Trunk Area 
02-067 JUN 02 Engine - Head Gasket Handling Precautions 
02-053 MAY 02 Headlamp (Plastic) - Cloudy/Hazy Appearance 
02-039 APR 02 Tachometer - Needle on Wrong Side of Stop Pin 
02-033 MAR 02 Emissions System - MIL ON/DTC P1491 (EVAP) Stored 
02-032 MAR 02 Essential Tool - OBD II Connector Kit 
01-074A MAR 02 Engine - Dies at Idle/Stumbles/MIL ON/DTC P0340 Set 
02-011A MAR 02 Engine Coolant - Special Refilling Tool 
01-069A MAR 02 Brake Caliper (Rear) - Clunk/Rattle/Knocking Noises 
01-073B MAR 02 Radio - Ignition Static Noise 
02-008 JAN 02 Special Tools - Flywheel/Flexplate Sockets 
01-035 JAN 02 MIL ON - DTC P1444 EVAP Purge Volume Control S/V 
01-087A DEC 01 Paint - Removal of Environmental Particles 
00-037B JUN 01 Steering - Pull/Drift


JUST THOUGHT PEOPLE WOULD WANT TO KNOW


----------



## relicstone (Dec 31, 2004)

here is the web site if you can't make sence of the info above
http://www.alldata.com/TSB/41/02417696.html


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

thank you. I'll sticky this.


----------



## Jsee (Jan 12, 2004)

chimmike,

are these service bulletins something that I need to fix myself, or are they fixes that suppose to be done by nissan or a dealer??

I noticed for my 02' it idles rough (around where it should rpm wise - but just not smooth like it did when first bought it) and it doesn't really smooth out until after i have driven it down the road a while. I just didn't know if this is something I need to take it to dealer for.

Jsee


----------



## mbelomes (May 31, 2005)

if one of these is at a dealer, persay would they have fixed it already? Should i ask or would they not be fixed? THey should... but i still would like to know...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

TSB means they will fix it if it breaks. Recall means it must be done before the vehicle is sold. The fuel pump is turning out to be the biggest annoyance for Spec V owners other than the tranny. The fuel pump will make it so yoru car tries to turn over but does not and continues to crank.


----------



## wolverine81 (Sep 23, 2004)

Does anyone have a copy of the two brake tsb's from june 03 that they can post?


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Perhaps I'm an idiot, actually probably, but wich one of those TSB's is the one about the fuel pump?


----------



## Gsxellence (May 12, 2009)

I didn't realize that the Leaking Trunk was a TSB I'm still trying to figure how to fix it (I guess I'll have to regasket the entire trunk.. . The Purge Control/Valve needs to be recalled that's to common 

ALbi


----------



## RenaAlvidrez (Nov 25, 2013)

i do not know why the link is not turning out to me as the moment i clicked on it, it came to me with a 404 error


----------

